# Where to Buy Tools and How to Not Overspend?



## Michael303 (Feb 8, 2021)

I'm getting ready to take a basic machine shop class and they've given me a list of tools and equipment (below) that I should have for the class.  My first question is, what are the preferred online shops to buy this stuff or should I try and shop the local machine supply house first?  Next, what basic items should I not be afraid to spend money on and what items should I not overspend on?  

Any feedback is appreciated.

The list:
#2 center drill
5/16" or 1/4" HSS lathe tool bit blanks
6" dial caliper
Mighty Mag, indicator holder
0-2” Dial Indicator
6" steel rule
60-degree center gauge
Assorted files with handles
Carbide tipped scribe
115 piece Drill Bit Set
320, 400, 600 Grit Wet/Dry Polishing Paper (2 sheets each)
Layout dye
Safety Glasses
Thread pitch gauge
6" or 8" adjustable wrench
Allen wrench set up to 3/8”
Gunsmith pin punch set
4oz Ballpein Hammer
Pliers
Screwdrivers
Metric Allen wrench set


----------



## Shootymacshootface (Feb 8, 2021)

90% of those tools you can get from Shars, or CME. They seem to have the best prices for quality-ish  Chinese products.


----------



## Technical Ted (Feb 8, 2021)

Check Craig's List and FaceBook MarketPlace. There is absolutely nothing wrong with quality used tools. And you'll likely save a lot of money and get better quality tools as well. 

Ted


----------



## gradient (Feb 8, 2021)

Does it have to be a dial caliper? With my old eyes I prefer a digital caliper. Something like this Mitutoyo. They make pretty good quality products for medium prices and this is something you will use for your entire career.  More expensive than a dial caliper but, to my way of thinking, worth it.






						Mitutoyo 500-196-30 AOS Absolute Digimatic Caliper, 0 to 6"
					

Mitutoyo 500-196-30 AOS Absolute Digimatic Caliper, 0 to 6". Great savings PLUS Free Shipping when you order online at GlobalTestSupply.com. In stock, fast shipping!




					www.globaltestsupply.com
				




Of course, if reading a dial caliper is part of the training then the above is a mute point.

Good luck.


----------



## extropic (Feb 8, 2021)

Showing up with Chicom tools doesn't show much commitment to the trade.
If you intend to make a career (or serious hobby) of it, buy quality tools.
No single source has consistently lowest cost on everything. You'll have to shop.
Get on the MSC, Penn Tool and Travers Tool mailing lists and shop from their monthly sale flyers for the basics.
Buy USA drill bits and other cutters.
The 115 piece drill set could easily be $300.
If your instructor want's you to have a dial caliper (rather than digital) any cheap one will do. You'll probably want to upgrade to digital.

Edit: No micrometer on the list???


----------



## NCjeeper (Feb 8, 2021)

E-Bay will get you some good deals also.


----------



## RJSakowski (Feb 8, 2021)

Here is a list of vendors of interest to machinists.


----------



## CluelessNewB (Feb 8, 2021)

The hand tools on the bottom of the list are tools that you will use forever, buy once cry once.  Cheap Allen wrenches are the worst!   I would advise against ball end Allen wrenches, you can get some later but start out with standard "L" shaped ones without ball ends.


----------



## Nogoingback (Feb 8, 2021)

As Shooty pointed out, the inexpensive tools are Chinese which are variable in quality.  The answer to your question depends on
how pinched you are budget wise and how quickly you need the tools.  The dial indicator and caliper should be good quality
tools: these folks sell rebuilt tools at good prices.  https://shop.idealprec.com/collections   Look on their website for "Used/Demo".
You won't go wrong with Mitutoyo brand tools.  Ted's suggestion of CL and Facebook is also good if you have the time.  Basic hand
tools like wrenches and pliers can also be picked up for practically nothing at pawn shops and they usually have bucket loads of them.
I've also bought good quality American tools off eBay.  Having said all that, you probably are pressed for time, so these sources may
not be an option.  If you need this stuff fast, I'd go to Ideal Precision for the indicators, Shars for the other machinist stuff and local
for hand tools, paper, safety glasses etc.

edit:   I left Harbor Freight off the list because their quality is so variable.  Some of their stuff is OK and some of it complete junk.


----------



## homebrewed (Feb 8, 2021)

CluelessNewB said:


> The hand tools on the bottom of the list are tools that you will use forever, buy once cry once.  Cheap Allen wrenches are the worst!   I would advise against ball end Allen wrenches, you can get some later but start out with standard "L" shaped ones without ball ends.


I agree about the ball end allen wrenches.  They aren't nearly as strong as the standard ones.  I've snapped off the ball end on more than one (and they were from a decent Bondhus allen wrench set).  It usually leaves enough of a nub on the end to prevent you from using it as a standard one (until you grind the nub off).


----------



## Reddinr (Feb 8, 2021)

Files - Nicholson is fine.  I've picked up still good ones at "second use" stores too.
Measurement tools.  I've had bad luck with cheap measurement tools.  Mitutoyo is the way I go for the most part.

Not to add to your list but if you don't have them...

Grinder
Micrometer
Machinist's square(s)
Center punch


----------



## macardoso (Feb 8, 2021)

I vote on this. spend money on good quality:

6" Calipers (Mitutoyo Digimatic are my favorite)
0-1" Digital micrometer
0.0005" Dial Test Indicator
Then cut corners on the rest to start with. I like mid grade imports for most of my stuff (Shars, CDCO, etc.). After a little while, you'll learn what is important to you and you can invest in higher quality tools. If you buy the best of everything to start, you'll be broke.


----------



## macardoso (Feb 8, 2021)

@Michael303, Welcome to HM, we are all friendly here and more than happy to help spend your money. If you can enlighten us if this is a career or a hobby for you, we might tailor our responses as such.

For a career, these tools are an investment. As a hobby, we try to get tools to enable us to do the most we can while spending the least.


----------



## Michael303 (Feb 8, 2021)

Wow, thank you, everyone.  I didn't expect so much good feedback already.



gradient said:


> Does it have to be a dial caliper? With my old eyes I prefer a digital caliper. Something like this Mitutoyo. They make pretty good quality products for medium prices and this is something you will use for your entire career.  More expensive than a dial caliper but, to my way of thinking, worth it.
> 
> Of course, if reading a dial caliper is part of the training then the above is a mute point.
> 
> Good luck.


I don't imagine it has to be a dial caliper.  I understand how to read one but I can't imagine there's any benefit over a Mitutoyo which I happen to have but it was something I was looking into.



extropic said:


> Showing up with Chicom tools doesn't show much commitment to the trade.
> If you intend to make a career (or serious hobby) of it, buy quality tools.
> No single source has consistently lowest cost on everything. You'll have to shop.
> Get on the MSC, Penn Tool and Travers Tool mailing lists and shop from their monthly sale flyers for the basics.
> ...


At this point, this is a hobby interest but I am at a point in life where it could be a professional interest if I like it enough.  I appreciate good value and quality level appropriate for the job so I'll check out the places you've listed.  I noticed the micrometer was missing too but I planned on buying one after going through the "What should I have to start" thread.  Thanks.



RJSakowski said:


> Here is a list of vendors of interest to machinists.


Thank you for the resource!



macardoso said:


> I vote on this. spend money on good quality:
> 
> 6" Calipers (Mitutoyo Digimatic are my favorite)
> 0-1" Digital micrometer
> ...


Thank you for the input on these items.



macardoso said:


> @Michael303, Welcome to HM, we are all friendly here and more than happy to help spend your money. If you can enlighten us if this is a career or a hobby for you, we might tailor our responses as such.
> 
> For a career, these tools are an investment. As a hobby, we try to get tools to enable us to do the most we can while spending the least.


Sorry, I should have given this detail.  At this point, it's going to be a hobby focusing on pistol smithing but I'm exploring as a possible profession too.


----------



## RJSakowski (Feb 8, 2021)

Unless your instructor specifically requires traditional slip joint pliers, I would recommend Vise Grips.  They will anything the slip joint pliers will and so much more. The 10WR with curved jaws and wire cutter are the most useful in my opinion and if I had just one pair, it would be them.  A long nosed Vise Grip like the 6LN would be a good second pair.  Go with the original, not look-alikes.  For drills, stay away from cheap Chineses sets.  An exception might be the Harbor Freight cobalt drills.   I have not used them personally but have seen good reviews of them.


----------



## RJSakowski (Feb 8, 2021)

A 4 oz. hammer is light weight.  My smallest hammer is 9 oz. You can use light taps with a heavier hammer but it is difficult to deliver a heavy blow with a light hammer.  For an adjustable wrench, go with the 8" rather than a 6".  Many machinists are now using Sharpies rather than layout dye. They're more convenient and have other uses.


----------



## hotrats (Feb 8, 2021)

If you have the time, flea mkts are a good source too.


----------



## mmcmdl (Feb 8, 2021)

I could fill the above items quite easily if you wanted Michael .  Shoot me a pm if interested .


----------



## extropic (Feb 8, 2021)

Nogoingback said:


> As Shooty pointed out, the inexpensive tools are Chinese which are variable in quality.  The answer to your question depends on
> how pinched you are budget wise and how quickly you need the tools.  The dial indicator and caliper should be good quality
> tools: these folks sell rebuilt tools at good prices.  https://shop.idealprec.com/collections   Look on their website for "Used/Demo".
> You won't go wrong with Mitutoyo brand tools.  Ted's suggestion of CL and Facebook is also good if you have the time.  Basic hand
> ...



I was unaware of the metrology source you linked to so I took a look and have added it to my Bookmarks. Thanks for posting.
I browsed through the DEMO/USED/OVERSTOCK DEAL$ listings but the only thing I was motivated to purchase was "Out of Stock". Nuts.

@Michael303 
Looking through the DEMO/USED/OVERSTOCK DEAL$ listings should help you by providing pricing information on a range of brands and tools in good working order (assumed). I thought the prices shown were fair enough.


----------



## GunsOfNavarone (Feb 8, 2021)

Shars for sure. Even at Shars, keep in mind of buy it once, not twice. They have cheap, mid and hi price, depending what it is, always try to stay at the mid range or better. I bought their cheapest center drill bits, then went back and bought their best carbide versions....day and night difference. I can't tell you how much money I've wasted buying things twice. I don't know if there is a one stop shop for everything, I just keep a close eye out and buy it when it drops in price. A "secret" I use, since Amazon has EVERYTHING, made by everyone, make a wish list of everything you want. Sign up at Camel, Camel, Camel and shar your list. When the price drops, you'll immediately get and email. I once scored a Kurt 6" adjustable pin jaws, normally $360, for $145. It's pretty amazing what you'll get if your not in a rush. That's the key, try not to be in a rush.


----------



## mmcmdl (Feb 8, 2021)

GunsOfNavarone said:


> I don't know if there is a one stop shop for everything,


I do ! It's downstairs .


----------



## Shootymacshootface (Feb 8, 2021)

Oh, I forgot to mention mmcmdl, ha ha!


----------



## Larry$ (Feb 9, 2021)

extropic said:


> The 115 piece drill set could easily be $300.
> If your instructor want's you to have a dial caliper (rather than digital) any cheap one will do. You'll probably want to upgrade to digital.
> 
> Edit: No micrometer on the list???


No micrometer? I have a Mitutoyo mechanical digital that I really like. 
4 oz ballpeen seems really light.
Even your short list will get expensive if you buy all quality tools. AND there are a lot more things you will want soon.
Watch out for knock off brand name stuff on eBay.


----------



## Michael303 (Feb 10, 2021)

Thanks again everyone for the input.


RJSakowski said:


> Unless your instructor specifically requires traditional slip joint pliers, I would recommend Vise Grips.  They will anything the slip joint pliers will and so much more. The 10WR with curved jaws and wire cutter are the most useful in my opinion and if I had just one pair, it would be them.  A long nosed Vise Grip like the 6LN would be a good second pair.  Go with the original, not look-alikes.  For drills, stay away from cheap Chineses sets.  An exception might be the Harbor Freight cobalt drills.   I have not used them personally but have seen good reviews of them.





RJSakowski said:


> A 4 oz. hammer is light weight.  My smallest hammer is 9 oz. You can use light taps with a heavier hammer but it is difficult to deliver a heavy blow with a light hammer.  For an adjustable wrench, go with the 8" rather than a 6".  Many machinists are now using Sharpies rather than layout dye. They're more convenient and have other uses.


Thanks for the tips on those specific items.  


Reddinr said:


> Files - Nicholson is fine.  I've picked up still good ones at "second use" stores too.
> Measurement tools.  I've had bad luck with cheap measurement tools.  Mitutoyo is the way I go for the most part.
> 
> Not to add to your list but if you don't have them...
> ...


Thanks for the tips.  Are we talking about an angle grinder or something else?


extropic said:


> I was unaware of the metrology source you linked to so I took a look and have added it to my Bookmarks. Thanks for posting.
> I browsed through the DEMO/USED/OVERSTOCK DEAL$ listings but the only thing I was motivated to purchase was "Out of Stock". Nuts.
> 
> @Michael303
> Looking through the DEMO/USED/OVERSTOCK DEAL$ listings should help you by providing pricing information on a range of brands and tools in good working order (assumed). I thought the prices shown were fair enough.


I'll take a look.  Thanks!


GunsOfNavarone said:


> Shars for sure. Even at Shars, keep in mind of buy it once, not twice. They have cheap, mid and hi price, depending what it is, always try to stay at the mid range or better. I bought their cheapest center drill bits, then went back and bought their best carbide versions....day and night difference. I can't tell you how much money I've wasted buying things twice. I don't know if there is a one stop shop for everything, I just keep a close eye out and buy it when it drops in price. A "secret" I use, since Amazon has EVERYTHING, made by everyone, make a wish list of everything you want. Sign up at Camel, Camel, Camel and shar your list. When the price drops, you'll immediately get and email. I once scored a Kurt 6" adjustable pin jaws, normally $360, for $145. It's pretty amazing what you'll get if your not in a rush. That's the key, try not to be in a rush.


Thanks for the feedback.  I wasn't sure about Amazon since there's so much crap and I'm unfamiliar with the quality of different brands.  I am a big fan of 3Camel though!


----------



## neilkingent (Feb 11, 2021)

I have several sets of harbor freight drill bits. Cobalt and ti coated hss. The cobalt are definitely better but the other ones work well too. I'm rough on drill bits. I also have the silver and demming bits 9/16 to 1" they come in extremely handy. 

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## GunsOfNavarone (Feb 11, 2021)

mmcmdl said:


> I do ! It's downstairs .


Let's see....your basement...great deal on quality tools, airline tickets from Colorado to Maryland....priceless! Seriously though...whatcha got? Nothing posted in the For Sale area?


----------



## mmcmdl (Feb 11, 2021)

GunsOfNavarone said:


> Seriously though...whatcha got? Nothing posted in the For Sale area?


I post stuff every week from Sunday - Weds . Boxes go out daily !


----------

